# Photo Club / Photo Walk



## Anwaruddin (Oct 15, 2010)

Anybody care to join/organize a photo walk or shoot? Are there any photo clubs for "amateurs" like me who share/develop/spread the "passion" of photography?
:juggle:


----------



## Rami.Z (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm interested. any ideas?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes, there are various photographic groups, courses, clubs etc. Start by looking at Time Out for info. Or you can always start your own...
-


----------



## Anwaruddin (Oct 15, 2010)

Time Out is too commercialized a thingamadig I think for a photo club or walk or shoot. I have no ideas. I'm basically a film photography fan but I appreciate and welcome the digital thing. 

@Rami.Z: Any suggestions?


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Check Gulf Photo Plus.

I am not a great fan of most of what they do they have been promissing a forum on their website for 3 years, the link was "under construction") and suddenly just removed it without so much as an explanation, and a lot of what they do end up doing is way overpriced.

But one thing I do like, is there GPP fotoweekend seminar. They have several conferences and classes, and some of them can be really interesting (not necessarily the most expensive ones).

Take a look at their website, as the event is this week end in Dubai Media City.

Other then that, if you guys end up organising something, I could be game (depending on baby timings, as is everything in my life right now  )


----------



## Anwaruddin (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Anwaruddin (Oct 15, 2010)

"Al Karama Child" 
@ Al Karama, Dubai









"Don't Go Gently"
@ the JLT Metro Station


Info: Contax Aria, Planar 1.7 50mm, Kodak Ultramax 400


----------



## Anwaruddin (Oct 15, 2010)

Right, just want to say I made a photoblog sort of thing and started my own photo walk for sometime now lol

here's the itch: The Grains of Dubai

feel free to comment or whatever.

Thanks lane:


----------

